# Audi TT 225 Max Potential



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

Okay so I search whether or not my keywords are correct is another thread, wheres zerothread .

Heres my q. Whats the max potential of a audi tt 225 motor. Its a general rule of thumb that a standard 1.8t is good for 300whp. What about the 225. From the factory the rods were forged. Thus it should hold higger hp. whats the max?


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

this would probably help a little http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/2009_01_01_archive.html


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks pal, still kind of what i expected. Us aww/awp owners use the 300 model. I would expect the tt to be higher but has the potential been recognized? Thanks.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

A 1.8T is a 1.8T. The 225 block supposedly has some reinforcement near the water jackets near the deck, but the supposedly stronger rods won't hold much more than the 180hp version rods. That said, no reason you couldn't make a 1000chp or more TT.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> A 1.8T is a 1.8T. The 225 block supposedly has some reinforcement near the water jackets near the deck, but the supposedly stronger rods won't hold much more than the 180hp version rods. That said, no reason you couldn't make a 1000chp or more TT.


Aside from the haldex system, which is said to explode at power levels above 650whp IIRC

I don't think there's any difference between the 225 motor and the 180 motor aside from compression ratio (8.9:1 as opposed to a 9.5:1 on a 180) and all 225's use 20mm piston pins, while older 180's use 19mm pins.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Aside from the haldex system, which is said to explode at power levels above 650whp IIRC
> 
> I don't think there's any difference between the 225 motor and the 180 motor aside from compression ratio (8.9:1 as opposed to a 9.5:1 on a 180) and all 225's use 20mm piston pins, while older 180's use 19mm pins.


Veyron's use Haldex and don't explode. The AMU/BAM block is different, and the difference is internal and not visible to the naked eye. 








Having 650hp doesn't instantly break things, it's the sudden application of this much power that does. Aren't there Mk4 R32's pushing ~800hp now?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

20v master said:


> Veyron's use Haldex and don't explode. The AMU/BAM block is different, and the difference is internal and not visible to the naked eye.
> 
> Having 650hp doesn't instantly break things, it's the sudden application of this much power that does. Aren't there Mk4 R32's pushing ~800hp now?


Nice garage looks just like mine.

I am building a AEB with 225 block. IE rods is all I have done bottom end wise, still stock pistons. I am going to tune the car to achieve 650awhp and thats it. 

As long as you dont have a wicked TQ spike ala K04 then you wont run much risk of windowing the block.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the input fellas :beer:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

ejg3855 said:


> windowing the block.


never heard it phrased that way, I like that!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> never heard it phrased that way, I like that!


I prefer "when the rods carry out their well-planned escape."


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

^^a good one too! 

There was a thread recently i think about a guy maxxing out the ko4 on the 225, i think he did like 290 whp or something, can't find the thread anymore tho.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

yea I swapped the k04-02x into my dub on the official thread there pushing 310 now hybrid set ups


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

thats a hybrid tho right? this guy did it with a stock ko4 on his 225


----------

